

The avant-garde art of book stacking in stores of Japan - mathattack
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/06/03/the-avant-garde-art-of-book-stacking-in-stores-of-japan/

======
Gigablah
One of the signs say "Jenga is absolutely forbidden".

